

Ask HN: Why all the good stuff happens in JavaScript? - jozi9

I see people started using it as a general purpose language when building cool stuff?
======
MalcolmDiggs
There's exciting stuff happening in all languages. Right now javascript is
fashionable in certain _highly-visible_ development communities (like the
open-source community, for example). That doesn't mean it's the most popular
language, or that it's the right choice for your project.

The other factor is that browsers (for mostly historical reasons) only widely
support javascript natively. So naturally, most front-end frameworks will be
javascript based.

------
dmarg
Just so you know, I am recent graduate from the Fullstack Academy
([http://www.fullstackacademy.com/](http://www.fullstackacademy.com/))
bootcamp which focuses on the MEAN stack (JavaScript only stack). I did decide
to go to a JavaScript focused bootcamp because of the fact that I would be
using the same language (JavaScript) on the front end, back end and in the
database. I believe this allowed me to help learn the principles of web
development better since I did not have to learn anything else like (ruby,
python, or php lets say).

So I found it nice that I am using the same language on the front, back and in
the database which maybe why there are a lot of people using it.

However, with that being said, I think that there is a lot of "good stuff"
happening around the whole web development landscape and not just with
JavaScript.

------
zerr
JS has visibility, but eventually, what js apps you use regularly? For me, it
is none.

~~~
timmm
Fair point about apps but websites are becoming more and more javascript
centric.

~~~
zerr
Agree, for me most JS usage comes from things such as HN upvote arrow
clicking, etc... and html5 youtube, yes.. but I think flash version was better
;)

Anyway, these are examples of content consumption - news, videos, etc...

------
thewarrior
Good marketing + Low Barrier to Entry.

